# USB HP v250w 16GB problem



## GSquadron (Apr 23, 2012)

A friend of mine has a weird problem with his usb device.
He asked me to repair it, but it seems there is no way.
I have tried some programs on internet but they where for other
manufacturers. The usb is not recognized and it doesn't even
show on the device manager. It only shows a device which has 
0 bytes! The device model is this one:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/250934751591?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y
Any help?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2012)

First, you can try to format it with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool 2.2.3, if windows will even recognize it.
Second, try it in a different port.
Then, try it on another computer/device and, if, it is still not recognized, get a replacement or refund.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 24, 2012)

All 3 were made, all three didn't work


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 24, 2012)

OH! i might know this one. I have a ton of flash drives that format weird when moving from os x to linux to windows and such. I used 2 tools. Try using windows hard drive manager. just use windows 7 start bar and search "hard drive partition" (dont have win7, skip to tool 2) and see if deleting the partition table from there works. If not, try using Easyus Partition manager. That should pull up the flash drive, no matter the format. If it doesn't show up in those, im not sure what else to do, besides try gparted on linux.

When my flash drives are acting funny, they will say 128kb free of 128kb. even though they are 8gb. partition manager and easyus can pickup the partition tables and fix it if that is the problem


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> all three didn't work



If all three options did not work, it might be time for your friend to return the item, RMA the item, or get another, which functions.

From the sound of it, it may be, the device is defective or a knock-off (I say this 'cause I have no way of knowing the origin and you link to an ebay site... a few unscrupulous vendors are known to sell knock-offs there, even some retailers have been caught doing the same).


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 24, 2012)

Tell your friend to do a safe removal, instead of just unplugging the USB stick. I have seen enough idiots at the university(!) I attend to, that just pull the damn thing out each and every f'ing time.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, i am the one who tells 'all' my friends not to safely remove their devices.
It has nothing to do with the usb made redundant.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Tell your friend to do a safe removal, instead of just unplugging the USB stick. I have seen enough idiots at the university(!) I attend to, that just pull the damn thing out each and every f'ing time.



This is only relevant when you have a NTFS format, or your pc is set up wrong.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2012)

Then why do the Win XP PC's at the campus complain with a message that tells not to do it (which most folks just click away without reading)? I know that in certain circumstances, hot-unplugging is ok but as a general rule of thumb I just do a safe removal just in case. AND AFAIK, UNIX-like systems (Mac OS X, Linux, BSD) are also pro-safe removal so I guess it is like when having logged in somewhere and making a habit out of always logging out so that you don't forget to do so when not behind your own pc (I hope that the analogy makes clear what I mean).


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Win XP PC's at the campus


 Because of this. Windows 7 is chill with pulling devices out early. I know other os's will yell at you. Think about it this way though: You would rather be told your going to get slapped before so you can prepare for the impact, but its not like you will die for not knowing before you got slapped.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2012)

So you immediately assumed that the OP's friend (the owner of the faulty device) has got Win 7?


----------



## AnonTech (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you tried Low Level Formatting?


----------

